# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Where to hide your precious metals

## Corydoras

A lot of people on these boards seem to be getting into precious metals for the first time, so I wanted to post links to a bunch of ideas.

http://www.savingadvice.com/blog/200...a-burglar.html

http://www.pfadvice.com/2007/03/06/d...ith-a-burglar/

http://www.savingadvice.com/forums/g...ight=hide+gold

Just be creative. It's actually not hard to think of other places besides the ones they mentioned in these pages. When you read them (and the comments from readers), you get the general concepts what is a good place and not (someplace you'll forget, for example), and you can make up some ideas.

----------


## Shed

Pretty funny that so many people are willing to brag online about where they hide all their money.

----------


## JSutter

Buy the largest heaviest gun safe you can find and bolt it to the floor and wall with grade 8 bolts. You'll spend $600-$1500 but it will last you a lifetime, it's secure and it's convenient to access when you need it. Keep your metals, guns, personal papers, birth certificate, passport, etc in there. Anyone breaking in your house will realize it's a waste of their time to try to break into it and if it's properly bolted they won't be able to budge it.


If you have guns it's well worth the peace of mind knowing there will never be an accident in your home when you're not there. A friend of mine had her old rusty shotgun in her room and her 12 year old son got it, found the shells, and blew a hole the size of a dinner plate in her window air conditioning unit because he didn't think the gun really worked. She's lucky that is all that happened because his sisters were home and there were other kids around too.

----------


## Corydoras

One big problem with a safe is that if you're home when burglars arrive, all they have to do is threaten to kill you or someone in your family if you don't open the safe, and then they have access to it all, in contrast to multiple hiding places.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> One big problem with a safe is that if you're home when burglars arrive, all they have to do is threaten to kill you or someone in your family if you don't open the safe, and then they have access to it all, in contrast to multiple hiding places.


And that's where the loaded .45 Cal sitting inside the safe comes into play

----------


## Corydoras

> And that's where the loaded .45 Cal sitting inside the safe comes into play


I think the burglars still have the advantage in that situation, particularly if one of them is across the room with a gun to the head of a junior family member.

I'd just as soon rubber-cement a few Krugerrands to the underside of the coffee table, ya know? But YMMV.

----------


## Laja

'''

----------


## constitutional

> '''


oh my, the suspense!

----------


## piotr1

Why not have the safe hidden? behind a movable bookshelf or something?  Then you have the best of both worlds.

----------


## Meatwasp

No One ever mentions to hide it outside.  Especially the metals in a dope hole so a high powered metal detector can't reach it.
The bank is a good please if it doesn't collapse.

----------


## Meatwasp

I meant deep hole and place instead of please. My fingers type faster than my brain

----------


## Truth Warrior

You all may hide them at my house.

----------


## Dave Pedersen

You don't have any and neither do I.

----------


## Dr.3D

> You don't have any and neither do I.


Yeah, I don't have any, that's for sure.

----------


## constitutional

> You don't have any and neither do I.


Same here, I have nothing to hide.

----------


## jonahtrainer

> Same here, I have nothing to hide.


Me also.  Gold, what gold?  Oh, that gold .... I had to buy food with it.

----------


## Allen72289

During the great depression people would hide their precious metals inside walls.

It is a common rumor among metal detectors to find mason jars full of precious metal coins while metal detecting along the walls in old houses.

For an easy hide away I would pick the wall, second would be a fire proof safe in the rafters of the floor, third and best choice is a safe cemented into a concrete floor that is flush and hidden.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

Try Liberty Island.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=122743

----------


## JSutter

There was an article in the news about two months ago about a guy who was remodeling his friends bathroom for her. He found a stash of cash from the 30's with about $1000 in bills and she agreed to split whatever he found with him.

Then he found a lot more in another wall and she went back on her word and wanted everything so he sued her and now their in court over it.

He could've just kept his mouth shut and walked away with everything but he tried to be fair and she tried to screw him.

----------


## JSutter

http://blog.cleveland.com/pdworld/20...r_bathroo.html

----------


## Trigonx

> http://blog.cleveland.com/pdworld/20...r_bathroo.html


I hope he gets some of it.

----------


## Allen72289

> There was an article in the news about two months ago about a guy who was remodeling his friends bathroom for her. He found a stash of cash from the 30's with about $1000 in bills and she agreed to split whatever he found with him.
> 
> Then he found a lot more in another wall and she went back on her word and wanted everything so he sued her and now their in court over it.
> 
> He could've just kept his mouth shut and walked away with everything but he tried to be fair and she tried to screw him.


Thanks for validating this rumor. =D I will check next time.

----------


## constitutional

> I hope he gets some of it.


The longer they argue, the less they will get out of those piece of federal notes. It deprecates pretty fast, eh?

----------


## Corydoras

A third to taxes, a third to the lawyers, and a third for them. Not a bad haul but could have been twice as much money if they didn't have to pay the lawyers.

----------


## Dr.3D

> A third to taxes, a third to the lawyers, and a third for them. Not a bad haul but could have been twice as much money if they didn't have to pay the lawyers.


Yeah, each could have had 50%.

----------


## Archie

actually one thing that helps decrease the odd's of getting your $#@! stolen is "dont assume everyone is your friend" there for be wise to who your "real friends" are keep your guard up constently in a logical manner not in a paranoid manner but with wise insight. Dont Show off to people that you got lots of silver and gold at your regular pub/bar where people know where ya live and who you are.. And try to live in a "nice" part of town where you dont hear of many "home invasions" or thief's running wild {it might cost more but in the longrun it might save you thousands of dollars from stuff you didnt get ripped off]  

Also have cordial and friendly relations with your neighbors who will then keep on eye out on your home and stuff when your "out"..

well there is some tips that sometimes get overlooked when people are spending money on many types of security

----------


## RadiantBlueLight

The best tried and true security is have two hiding places.  One small cache of a handful of coins and the other the big booty.  That way if you get robbed you can surrender the small cache and still smile.  This works with anything you want to conceal.  I use it every time I cash a check; small amount in one pocket and the rest in another.  If I were to get held up I could happily give away $20 to save $2000.

..and *don't tell anyone* that you have buried treasure.

----------


## Geronimo

All my precious metals are packed inside my catalytic converter.

----------


## winston_blade

Your colon.  But seriously, I would think you should hide it in a half full detergent box, put the gold in plastic bags, an bury it in the detergent.  Don't use the detergent afterwards.  What kind of thief is going to wash his clothes at your house?

----------


## UnitedWeStand

Ive heard that you can avoid metal detecting thieves by hiding metals on and behind your kitchen sink, or other large metal appiliances in your house.

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

> Ive heard that you can avoid metal detecting thieves by hiding metals on and behind your kitchen sink, or other large metal appiliances in your house.


Some metal detectors can tell the difference from gold, silver, steel, etc. If they are smart and have the equipment you need to be putting it somewhere deep or that they dont check if it is gold or silver.

Nothing else is gold or silver in most peoples houses.

----------

